# Crossrip?



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Anybody ridden the Crossrip? Or seen one, even?
Appears to be a very versatile bike.
Thoughts?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Specialized Tricross is a similar bike. I couldn't wait for the Crossrip, since it's supposed to be available in November, so I picked up the Tricross Comp Disc. They are versatile, not as light as a true cross bike.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks real good.
How much?
TIA.


----------

